# Valencia Grand Prix



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello everyone 

Does anyone in the Valencia area know a good place to get grand prix tickets and do residents get a discount ? Thankyou for any help
Bernice x


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for.

Valencia F1 Tickets

There are other sites but you have to be careful of scams. This is the official F1 site.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

WOW!!!! ( that isnt what I actually said when I read the prices, but....) Not cheap then!

Jo xxx


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

That's great , but oh my god sooo expensive !! You can have a weekend pass to the car park for £55 !!!! Lol
Cheers Bernice


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Best to watch it on TV with the occasional sniff from a can of used motor oil to give a bit of ambience!


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Heads Bernie wins, Tails Bernie does not lose.*



Beachcomber said:


> Best to watch it on TV with the occasional sniff from a can of used motor oil to give a bit of ambience!


It is not for nothing that Bernie Ecclestone's house in Kensington Palace Gardens [aka Millionaire's row] was recently the most expensive single house ever put up for sale, anywhere, at GBP56m. Paying off the immensely tall and toothsome Slavica presumably took a few mils.

I'm a petrolhead. I saw my first F1 motor race at the old 14km Nurburgring in 1958, when Moss broke his car - again - Peter Collins was killed and Tony Brooks won for Vanwall [GB rules!]

But prices now are so ridiculous that I thoroughly agree that watching on TV is the far better option. The Beeb has sensibly moved Martin Brundle up from expert sidekick to commentator and David Couthard steps into that role. So at last, BBC TV has two ex-pros commentating on what can be a complicated and certainly is a very technical event.

The only reason to actually attend these races is to schmooze. Check out Martin Brundle's TV start-line walk-abouts. Clapton, Arnold Schwarzenneger, surgically enhanced members of girl-bands, rulers of small Gulf states - it's a schmooze-fest. If you are lucky enough to get an invitation to mix it with the beautiful people, go for it. If you really like motor sport, watch F1 on TV and go in person to minor events where you can actually mix with the racers and their cars in the paddock and pits.


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice . At those prices I think I will watch it on the telly , you could have a lovely holiday for the price they want !!!


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Goodwood Revival Meeting*



bernice34 said:


> Thanks for the advice . At those prices I think I will watch it on the telly , you could have a lovely holiday for the price they want !!!


If that holiday you can have by not funding Bernie's divorce settlement was to include motor sport, the best value on the calendar is The Goodwood Revival.

Goodwood motor circuit is near Chichester, on the estate of Charles March, Duke of Richmond & Gordon. Goodwood racecourse continues but the motor circuit packed in when F1 safety requirements became too expensive. 

Stirling Moss's racing career ended at Goodwood in the banking on Easter Monday 1961 and Bruce McLaren died testing one of his CanAm sports prototypes. It's a fast circuit, like most old RAF fighter station perimeter road tracks.

About 10 years ago, Milord had the brilliant idea of running a weekend of racing for cars that raced during the time the circuit was a competition circuit. So cars like the pre-war ERAs, which were all that the Brits could come up with in the mid 40's, the 1950's Jag & Aston Martin Le Mans winners, the 60's Le Mans Ford GT40s and Cobras, Lightweight E-Types and Ferrari 250s, Minis and Anglias in the saloon cars, gorgeous Lotus 25s and 79s in the F1 categories - the list is a petrolhead's dream.

The paddock is wide open to the public, the dress code is voluntary 'period' so the ladies swan about in stockings with seams down the back and blokes saunter about in trilbies and cavalry twills. I saw David Coulthard with his then squeeze in immaculate 1940's kit on my first visit.

Rowan Atkinson races his Aston, Mark Knopfler gives it a go in his Maserati 'Birdcage', Pink Floyd stickman Nick Mason fields a selection of his collection. His daughter gives it large in something old. Damon Hill was just getting the hang of no grip and funny gearchange when he selected 3rd instead of 5th in Mason's Ferrari 250 GT SWB ... exit pistons thru the side of an engine in one of only 19 cars built and valued at £1.5m

Grand Prix drivers ancient and modern get out on track and mix it with period racer specialists and celebrity owners. They really race, too. Jack Brabham had to be collected by the ambulance a few years back. He was OK but at 80 years old a bit shaken but not stirred. 

All in all, the best motor race event I've ever attended.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> WOW!!!! ( that isnt what I actually said when I read the prices, but....) Not cheap then!
> 
> Jo xxx




Jo... F1 is funny money... years(1994 ago my company worked on Silverstone after Arton Senna had been killed at San Marino and we had to be ready for the FI race including practice days.. we were on at the time 11 million pounds a day penalties for practice days and I am not sure what it was for the Sunday but these races make mega mega mega bucks.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

If you want to go to Valencia do yourself a favour. Go & watch some real racing not those four wheeled, namby pamby nancy boys.

Moto GP - October 6th:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> If you want to go to Valencia do yourself a favour. Go & watch some real racing not those four wheeled, namby pamby nancy boys.
> 
> Moto GP - October 6th:clap2:
> 
> ...


 Indeed !
Better still BSBikes or of course IOMan.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> It is not for nothing that Bernie Ecclestone's house in Kensington Palace Gardens [aka Millionaire's row] was recently the most expensive single house ever put up for sale, anywhere, at GBP56m. Paying off the immensely tall and toothsome Slavica presumably took a few mils.
> 
> I'm a petrolhead. I saw my first F1 motor race at the old 14km Nurburgring in 1958, when Moss broke his car - again - Peter Collins was killed and Tony Brooks won for Vanwall [GB rules!]
> 
> ...


Have to agree & unless you are lucky enough to get on a corporate area don't bother (even then I would not bother)
As you said Goodwood is the venue


----------



## mallorcababy (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to disagree to a certain extent but that might be me being a newbie in F1. My hubby and I went to the Hungaroring this year and it was only 80 euro for the 3 day pass in the communal section and we had the time of our lives. The atmosphere was amazing! I think it´s definitely worth going to experience it.


----------

